# How to test second hand grinder



## booyip (Jun 1, 2013)

I have a Fiorenzato F5 I picked up off eBay which says is 2006 model and it looks like its seen some action. As a complete coffee noob I'm not sure if its performance could be improved with new burrs. To my novice eyes it seems to be pretty good so far, but are there some tests I can do to verify?


----------

